# Hatch reel drag issue



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Aren’t they lifetime warranty? I’d send it to Hatch


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Send it to them for repair. They have really first class customer service. Unfortunately, I have had similar issues with Gen 1 models (saltwater intrusion was the issue for me). Have the seals and handle upgraded to Gen 2 while they have it (likely they will do it for free). That has seemed to take care of the problems I had.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Agreed with above. Gen 1 frantics have a known fail point that's addressed in the Gen 2 versions. I sent all of my reels (9 of them) in for their upgrade program. They called me and reported that 4 had evidence of water intrusion so were fully covered under warrantee (no charge for the upgrade). Spectacular customer service and communication. I gladly paid for the other 5 upgrades rather that to wait for potential future challenges.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

It’s a Hatch...not sure what else you expected.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> It’s a Hatch...not sure what else you expected.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Hatch will fix them, you just have to send them in.


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks gents for the info! Yeah they seem really good on the phone. Any idea on turnaround time to repair and ship back 1 reel?


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I had mine back in about a week if I recall correctly


----------

